# Which performance chip? (04' Ford F150 FX4)



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a performance chip for my 2004 Ford F150 FX4 truck and would like the opinion from others who have purchased one. Please state what you purchased and the results.

thanks,

JR


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

After tuning-programming several (7) gas engines in the past 13 years I have found that it is very hard to notice and huge difference in performance for the $300 + that you will spend. My results were as follows:

'91 Chevrolet 1500 4.3L - After installing a Flowmaster exhaust and intake, I plugged in an aftermarket chip and noticed virtually no difference at all in speed, tourque, or even mileage. I did notice truck ran about 15 degrees cooler which I assumed could only be a good thing.

'94 Chevrolet 1500 Z71 5.7L - Flowmaster exhaust and intake then installed a programmer. I felt that there was a small amount of increased power and speed. Truck ran cooler, and even picked up about .5 MPG. After about 2 weeks I starting questioning if the money was well spent ? What I did like is the fact I could adjust my speedo for oversized tires and turn 97MPH governor off.

'99 Chevrolet 1500 Z71 5.3L - Flowmaster exhaust and intake. This was the only gas truck I have ever programmed that made a huge difference in performance. It not only only ran cooler (which by now I found was the intake and exhaust working), but it went from a peppy truck to being able to break both tires loose from a dead stop. I also liked being able to disengauging speedo limiter, sync speedo for oversize tires, and increasing RPM's between gears . The performance was only noticed when I used the 93 octane option. If you do not have a Power Programmer on your '99-'08 GM 5.3L you are missing out.

'03 Chevrolet 2500HD 6.0L- K&N airfilter, K&N low temp. thermostat and Power programmer. This was a joke. Although the thermostat and air filter helped the truck run cooler......the programmer did nothing to this engine. In fact the truck would barely run 97MPH (so removing the speed limiter did nothing). I had a 4:10 gear ratio so when you modded the shifting points I thought the transmission was going to fail at any moment. I also would never get over 11-12 MPG going 70MPH using cruise control and having a strong tailwind. This tune was quickly re-downloaded to the programmer and placed for sell on Ebay !

'04 Ford F-150 FX4 5.4L - K&N airfilter, and Power programmer. This was an OK setup. It did offer a small amount of power, and speed. I again like being able to adjust speedo for larger tires, remove speed limiter, and transmission shifting points. Again the minute performance was only noticed when on the set on the 93 octane option.

The other vehicles were '05-'06 Mercedes and BMW which are another story. 

In the end I have only had 1 programmed truck that I was pleased with the results of tuning. You might truly gain 15-20HP for $300.-$500. which for me was always a let down especially when you start seeing diesel truck owners spending the same amount of money for 100 + HP. Hope this helps. Good Luck..........


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Livin, Will the package work for a 4.8 Chevy 1500 gas 2wd ?

nice details on your reports...



LIVIN said:


> After tuning-programming several (7) gas engines in the past 13 years I have found that it is very hard to notice and huge difference in performance for the $300 + that you will spend. My results were as follows:
> 
> '91 Chevrolet 1500 4.3L - After installing a Flowmaster exhaust and intake, I plugged in an aftermarket chip and noticed virtually no difference at all in speed, tourque, or even mileage. I did notice truck ran about 15 degrees cooler which I assumed could only be a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Livin, Will the package work for a 4.8 Chevy 1500 gas 2wd ?
> 
> nice details on your reports...


Thanks !!

I had a co-worker put a Power Programmer on his single cab, 2wd, 4.8l. I did not ever get a chance to drive it, but he said it made a big difference in power and would always do burnouts when he left work ? 
You have to be carefull when listening to purchasers of chips - programmers for gas engines and be able to read between the lines as everyone seems to be expecting this huge difference and would feel pretty silly admitting they wasted $300.+ .
I suggest sifting through some of the truck forums and find out the best brand and setup for your vehicle, pay close attention to the programmer return policy, and give it a try. If you do not like it either return it or sell on ebay with a small discount. Good Luck !


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the same truck, ( 04 f150 fx4) bought the truck new and did the leveling kit and 33" tires. It killed the truck and milage, the milage was bad I believe do to the speedo being off and logging less miles than it was actually doing. Bought a Superchips programmer and it solved everything, the power gain might have been small, but it feels big, throttle response, low end torque, and of course correcting the speedo gave me back nearly all of my mpg's back. I run the super unleaded performance setting. Since then I have gone to 6" lift, 35" tires, exhaust, k&n cold air intake and 4.10 gears, and shorty headers. The headers are the only mod that I regret, pain in the ***** to install and killed the low end, runs great at higher rpm's, but 4x4's need low end, I do not recomend them. The programmer I do! As for what brand, I can't complain about my Superchip's but here that edge makes more power. Hope it helps.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Without major changes to internal components, there is really only so much hp/torque a given engine will produce (short of nitrous etc). The reason programmers work so well in diesels is that the factory doesn't "unleash the beast" and leaves so much potential on the table. That level of potential just isn't there on most gassers.

If you want a hopped up gasser, you just gotta go buy one. I've had a Yukon Denali for a month now and it rocks. Now, if you cross to the darkside (brap brap brap brap brap), programmers on diesels can be amazing. I run my 2000 7.3 Ford on the Superchip tuner and its awesome.....can't believe my tranny hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

It has been seen especially on the Chevy/GMC 4.8 & 5.3 motors that a computer "tune" by a reputable performance shop has yielded around 25-30 hp. If I were to recommend a handheld programmer I would recommend the DiabloSport. It is more diverse and has more functions than any of the other handheld tuners and if you go to the right shop they can custom make a tune through the diablo sport. You might want to look around Houston at the Ford performance shops and see what they can do for you, there are quite a few around town.

Here is the link to the DiableSport Predator http://www.diablosport.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=56

I had the Hypertec Power Programmer on my 99 Sierra with a 3 inch in and dual 3inch in out exhaust with a Magnaflow muffler with a K&N filter. Now I have had my computer tuned by a friend and it's much better than the Hypertec. I got a couple more MPG over the Hypertec on the highway and the truck seems much more responsive. I think the main reason for the responsiveness is he removed a good portion of the torque management in the computer. But overall I like my "tune" better than the handheld.


----------

